# Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro + neuer reciever



## kreids (4. Dezember 2011)

*Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro + neuer reciever*

Hey,ich ziehe demnächst um und da mein neues wohnzimmer mir leider nicht die gute möglichkeit bietet die suround lausprecher hinter mir auf zu stellen,möchte ich gerne wissen was es mit der laufzeitkorrektur auf sich hat.
zur zeit nutze ich den yamaha rx v367.
ein freund von mir hat die lautsprecher schon neben sich stehen statt hinter sich wie ich es bis jetzt immer bei mir hatte.das gefällt mir nicht so gut.so wie es bei mir ist finde ich wirkt das surround viel besser.

daher meine frage jetzt was braucht ein reciever wenn man das ausgleichen möchte.wäre bereit bis zu 1000 euro für einen reciever aus zu geben.

mfg

kreids


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?*

Du willst die Lautsprecher also eher seitlich quasi neben das Sofa oder so stellen? 

Die Frage ist: KLINGT es bei Deinem Kumpel besser rein von Sound her, oder redest Du davon, dass man bei Deinem Kumpel eher das Gefühl von "korrektem" Surround hat, also ein SOund kommt korrekt von hinten rechts, und bei dir klappt das nicht, OBWOHL die passend Boxen hinter Dir stehen? Letzteres soltest Du selbst mit dem billigstens Receiver hinkriegen, das muss man aber in Ruhe einstellen und ausprobieren. Rein vom Klang her wiederum kann es viele Dinge geben, die schuld sind. Was hat er denn für Boxen, und was hast Du für welche? Ein Receiver für 1000€ wäre schon verdammt viel, das lohnt sich nur mit sehr guten Boxen. Neuere Receiver haben übrigens oft kleine Mikrophone dabei, so dass der Receiver sich selber optimal einstellen kann bei der Erstkonfiguration. Selbst die günstigen haben das, zB hab ich seit ein paar Tagen nen Yamaha RX-V471 für unter 300€, bei dem das auch so ist.

Aber an sich musst Du aber nur die Boxen da aufstellen, wo Du sie gern haben willst, und selber konfigurieren, also am besten testweise Töne anhören, die NUR von links vorne, NUR von rechts hinten usw kommen - die sollten dann ungefähr gleichlaut klingen für Deine Sitzposition. Das mit der Laufzeit sollte eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, wenn die Boxen nicht superweit auseinanderstehen, so dass die Schallwellen der einen Box wirklich merkbar früher oder später ankommen als die einer anderen Box. Beispiel: Du musst wegen ner Tür oder einem Schrank oder so die linke Box 10m von dir wegstellen, die rechte steht nur 5m weg. Die linke machst Du daher lauter, damit beide gleichlaut klingen. Der Schall von der linken Box muss aber 5m mehr Strecke zurücklegen. Schall = ca 300m/s, das heißt für 5m braucht der 1/60 Sekunde länger. Das hörst Du dann VIELLEICHT. In dem Fall würde man die Laufzeit korrigieren, dann kriegt die rechte Box das Signal 1/60 Sek früher, so dass beide Schallwellen sychron bei Dir ankommen.

Die Laufzeitverzögerung hat aber wenig bis gar nichts damit zu tun, ob Surround funktioniert, und mit dem Klang an sich erst recht nichts.


----------



## kreids (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?*

hey danke erstmal für die antwort,

evtl hab ich mich auch etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt.
ich meinte,bei mir hört es sich besser an als bei meinem kollegen,da bei mir die suroundlautsprecher hinter mir stehen.
bei meinem kollegen stehen die suroundlautsprecher quasi neben ihm und das gefällt mir vom surround gefühl her nicht so gut wie wenn sie ca 1,5m hinter mir stehen.
lautsprecher nutzen wir beide die HKTS 16.
Harman Kardon HKTS 16 5.1 Lautsprechersystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


das mit dem eimessen kenne ich schon das hat mein reciever auch schon.
ok ich hab das mit der laufzeitkorrektur verstanden,das fällt bei mir dann wohl weg sie stehen im neuen wohnzimmer etwa gleich weg als jetzt.

wie kann man diesen hörbaren unterschied ausgleichen?
ich finde bei mir kommt das einfach besser rüber.

siehe anhang schwartz ist bei mir und rot ist bei meinem kollegen.evtl verstehst du mich jetrzt was ich meine.der klang ist ok.das surround gefühl ist jedoch verschieden.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?*

Das wirst Du nicht hinkriegen, denn wenn die Box hinten halt direkt neben Dir steht, dann IST das halt nicht "hinten" und wird sich nie so anhören, als wenn Du die Boxen wirklich mit einem gewissen Abstand hinter Dich stellst. Du kannst lediglich die Boxen hinter leiser einstellen, damit nicht der Sound von dort im Vergleich zu dem Sound von vorne viel zu laut wird. Aber ansonsten kannst Du da nix machen, da würde auch ein anderer Receiver nichts helfen. 

Daher wird 5.1 an sich auch erst für eine Raumgröße empfohlen, bei der das alles Standortmäßig möglich ist. Da ist man mit gutem Stereo oft besser bedient. Ansonsten fängt es ja schon damit an, dass der Sound der rear-Boxen ganz anders wird, nur weil man rechts auf dem Sofa sitzt und links neben Dir ein Kumpel sitzt. zB bei einem Freund von mir: der hat die Boxen auf Ständern, die direkt an der Wand neben dem Sofa stehem. Sitzt man in der Mitte vom Sofa, dann ist jede Rearbox nen Meter weit weg seitlich und alles ist noch o.k., außer halt dass der Sound eher von der Seite als von hinten kommt. Aber wenn wir da mit 3 Leuten nen Film schauen und ich dann rechts auf dem Sofa sitze, hab ich dessen rechts Rear-Box mit 20cm Abstand quasi direkt am Ohr - wenn da was rauskommt, ist das für MICH sogar lauter als alles, was von vorne kommt. Die linke Rearbox wiederum höre ich fast gar nicht, weil die erstens dann über 1,5m weit wegsteht (also 7-8 mal weiter weg als die rechte Box) und zweitens ein Kumpel links von mir auch noch als "Barriere" den Sound von links blockiert.


----------



## kreids (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?*

hmm schade das ist ein grund für mich die neue bude nicht zu nehmen.ich stehe auf surround!!
gibt es eine möglichkeit zb durch bessere lautsprecher das so gering wie möglich zu halten?

oder komplett neues setup?
ich steh einfach auf klang,da mich mein aktuelles setup eh nicht so überzeugt,könnte ruhig was neues her falls nötig.
ich sag nur klar klarer am klarsten.
kenn mich leider im heimkinobereich nicht so dolle aus.
hätte eigentlich sehr gerne neue ls die einfach klarer spielen hk ist gut das war es dann auch schon.
was würdest du mir vorschlagen sagen wir lautsprecher im wert von ca 1000-1500 euro?

mfg

kreids


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?*

Also, Du kannst lediglich das Sofa vlt so weit, wie es noch gerade so möglich ist, nach vorne ziehen, zur Not machst Du das halt nur bei Video-Abenden. Dann könntest Du möglichst flache Boxen besorgen, denn die Gehäusetiefe macht ja auch schon wieder ein paar cm aus, und da der Bass ja vom Sub kommt, müssen die Satelliten nicht groß sein - wobei ich nicht weiß, wie groß Deine jetzigen sind. vlt sind die ja auch schon klein. Die Boxen würd ich dann - was den Seitenabstand angeht - nicht weit vom Sofa hinstellen, denn je weiter wie wegstehen, desto "seitlicher" wird es für Dich klingen. Wenn die Boxen zB auf den Ecken der Kopflehnen stehen würden, könnte es sich sogar rel. "korrekt" als ein Sound von hinten anhören. Aber da die Boxen dann sehr nah bei Dir stehen, wird schon eine kleinere Änderung der Sitzposition von zB 50cm dafür sorgen, dass Du zB zur einen Box 1,5 und zur anderen nur 0,5 Meter weit wegsitzt... 

Aber viel mehr geht nicht... die Boxen stehen nunmal eher seitlich von Dir, und den Sound "um die Ecke" schicken geht nicht. Man könnte vlt. ganz abstrus den Schall absichtlich gegen die Wand hinter dem Sofa "senden", damit der von da abprallt und dann "von hinten" zu kommen scheint, aber da müsste man echt eine Spezialanfertigung machen und durch viel einstellen und ausprobieren das ganze optimieren...  

Ich selber hab daher auf Surround verzichtet, ich hab ein Wohnzimmer mit ca 6-7m Länge, aber nur 4m breit. Und wegen nem großen Balkonfenster muss ich den LCD an eine Seitenwand stellen, das steht an der gegenüberliegenden Seitenwand => Abstand Sofa - LCD ca 3-3,5m. Da ist Surround einfach nicht drin. Aber ehrlich gesagt: ob ich nun bei einer Actionszene Schüsse höre oder ob der ein oder andere Schuss von hinten zu kommen scheint, oder ob ein vorbeifahrendes Auto einfach nur aus den Frontboxen "lauter und wieder leiser" wird anstatt bei Surround korrekt von vorne lauter zu werden und dann nach hinten hin leiser zu werden, ist mir an sich völlig egal. Wichtig ist eher die Soundqualität.

Ich würd an Deiner Stelle erstmal schauen, wie gut oder schlecht es klappt - dann kann man immer noch weitersehen.


----------



## kreids (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!!max 1500 euro*

ok,ich möchte trotzdem bessere lautsprecher budget 1500 euro.die rears müssen zum aufhängen sein vorne ist egal.kannst mir jemand gute nenen?
wie sind diese zb:
http://www.teufel.de/heimkino-thx/system-5-thx-select-zertifikat-5.1-set-cinema-p8851.html


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag von vielen :

*Center*
Nubert - nuBox CS-411 Centerspeaker[Geh%C3%A4use-Farbe]=Schwarz%20%28Front%20Silber%29

*Stand-LS*
Nubert - nuBox 511 Standbox[Geh%C3%A4use-Farbe]=Schwarz%20%28Front%20Silber%29

*Rears*
Nubert - nuBox 311 Kompaktlautsprecher[Geh%C3%A4use-Farbe]=Schwarz%20%28Front%20Silber%29

*Sub*
Nubert - nuBox AW-441 Aktiv-Subwoofer[Geh%C3%A4use-Farbe]=Schwarz%20%28Front%20Silber%29

= 1.678,00 inkl. Versand
Bisschen über deinem Budget aber dafür Nuberts 
Mich hat Nubert klanglich zu 100% überzeugt, daher wird mein Sys auch bald so aussehen.

Für die Rears bekommst du auch Wandhalterungen.


----------



## Caspar (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro*

Das Problem mit der Entfernung lässt sich auch über Bipole lösen. (Wenns dir nur ums das "räumliche" oder "raumfüllende" Erlebnis geht, dann auch mit Dipolen.) Damit kannst du nah an der Rückwand sitzen. Allerdings habe ich mich mit Fertigbipolen noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. Also keine Ahnung was es da so gibt.


----------



## kreids (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro*

also die haben ja ein hammer design!!

welcher reciever passt zu diesem setup?
habe zur zeit diesen hier,
RX-V367 - AV-Receiver / Verstärker - Yamaha - Deutschland

budget wären max 1000 euro wenn es denn sein muss.

also die hinteren lautsprecher würde ich hängen.

lohnt sich der mehr preis dafür.
Nubert - nuBox 681 Set

wie gross wäre der unterschied zu dem anderen nubert setup?


mfg

kreids

edit:hätte gern einen marantz reciever!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro + neuer reciever*

Der Receiver ist veraltet, kauf den nicht. Der bietet Zb meines Wissens NICHT die Möglichkeit, den Sound bei HDMI zu nutzen - die HDMI-Anschlüsse sind also an sich nutzlos außer zur Übertragung vom Bild.

Nimm einen mit der Ziffer "x71", also 371 der 471. Besser den 471 Yamaha RX-V471 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland , den hab ich auch. Der hat noch mehr Optionen, Anschlüsse und auch USB für zB MP3s. Dazu noch für alle Boxen Dreh-Anschlüsse (der 371 hat das nur bei Front, beim Rest nur so Klemmbuchsen). Den 471 kriegst Du auch ab ca 250€, bei amazon mit Versand 260€ - ich hab den bei amazon im Cybermonday sogar für 230€ bekommen   Auch bei saturn.de steht der für 260€, d.h vielleicht kriegst Du den sogar in einem Saturn vor Ort für den Preis.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro + neuer reciever*

Hey,
auf deine PM:

Ich weiß nicht ob ich dir so wirklich helfen kann, bin selber ein Neuling in dem Gebiet.

Habe dir jetzt die Nuberts vorgeschlagen, weil ICH den Klang echt genial finde.
Leider wird dir hier keiner sagen "kauf die und die Boxen", Probehören heißt hier immer das Schlagwort.
Ich finde aber dass man mit Nuberts nichts verkehrt machen kann. 

Am Besten lässt du dich aber nochmal von einem beraten, der da mehr Erfahrung hat.

Zum Reciver, den Herbboy vorgeschlagen hat, kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da er auch gerade auf dem Weg zu mir ist 
Ich denke aber das in deinem Budget auch der 571 oder 671 drinn ist.. War es nicht am Anfang 1500€ ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro + neuer reciever*

1500€ war glaub ich jemand im Soundforum   er hier hat wohl "nur" 1000€ - wenn man da für die Boxen 100€ mehr ausgeben kann, wäre das nicht verkehrt. Man sollte nur nicht ZU sehr am Receiver sparen.


----------



## kreids (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro + neuer reciever*

hey,ne da wird gerade was miss verstanden 

1000 Euro nur für den reciever, lautsprecher waren ca 1500 angedacht aber 1700 passt auch.

sind die yamaha reciever gut genug für die nubert lautsprecher also ich meine die für ca 260 euro.

aber mein aktueller reciever gibt auch den ton mit durch das hdmi kabel.
ich möcht ja nur ein reciever der die lautsprecher auch voll ausspielen kann,jetzt nicht von der watt seite her sondern eher vom klang.

hmm hab leider nicht soviel ahnung.brauche daher einen vorschlag.

wäre euch sehr dankbar.

mfg


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro + neuer reciever*

Wenn du so viel für einen AVR augeben willst kannst du dir auch mal diesen hier angucken.
DENON DE | AVR-2312

Hast du dir denn schon mal irgendwelche Boxen angehört ?
Ohne Probehören kannst du unmöglich 1700 Takken für Boxen ausgeben, von denen du noch nie ein Tönchen gehört hast


----------



## kreids (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Surround optimal einstellen,neuer reciever nötig?neue lautsprecher!!max 1500 euro + neuer reciever*

probehören kommt noch hab ja bald urlaub.

muss nicht soviel ausgeben für einen reciever dachte nur das mann das muss damit es passt.
vom design her gefällt mir marantz sehr gut.
dieser zb vor allem die extras

Marantz DE | SR7005

nur das dieser mir zu teuer ist.
oder dieser
Marantz DE | SR6006

mfg


----------

